# Who can tank the King Punch?



## Louis-954 (May 15, 2013)

Logia Intangibility: *OFF*

Haki: *NOT ALLOWED*

Blocking or defending oneself in way, shape, or form: *NOT ALLOWED*

Dodging: *NOT ALLOWED*

Fighting Back: *NOT ALLOWED*

Under these criteria who can take Elizabello II's *point blank, full contact *King Punch to the face and remain conscious?


Bonus: Whitebeard after his fight with Akainu vs. King Punch.


----------



## Coruscation (May 15, 2013)

I would have said the Monster Trio, but with the condition that it's to the face/head I'm not so sure. That might very well result in a temporary KO like against Oars. Might have to go higher for someone who could get right back up. Doflamingo most assuredly could.


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (May 15, 2013)

Well preskip Zoro and Sanji barely took Kuma's Ursus shock which seems equally as destructive & powerful. But that wasn't direct at their faces IIRC.

Probably current post skip M3.


----------



## jNdee~ (May 15, 2013)

I'll go with a safe pick and say Yami-Teach and above

On second thought, it's blunt force, Luffy can tank it then


----------



## Renegade Knight (May 15, 2013)

We really don't know, since we didn't see the full destructive power of the punch.

Imo, any solid top tier or high high tier can tank the punch.


----------



## Louis-954 (May 15, 2013)

Bonus: Whitebeard after his fight with Akainu vs. King Punch.


----------



## jNdee~ (May 15, 2013)

Didn't WB took a punch from BB? not sure. But 60-40, I'd say he'd die


----------



## Sentomaru (May 15, 2013)

Don Chinjao's head could tank it I guess.

And of course "Nuke Proof" Pell.


----------



## Imagine (May 15, 2013)

Baron Tamago said:


> Don Chinjao's head could tank it I guess.
> 
> And of course "Nuke Proof" Pell.


Aw Pell would no sell that shit with ease.


----------



## Kaneda30 (May 15, 2013)

If we believe Dagama's hype to be correct and with the restrictions Louis put for this fight, then no one would resist it, unless they have a special passive defense against it (like Luffy vs blunt force).


----------



## Cheeky (May 15, 2013)

Roger, Whitebeard and Pell. Those we know for sure.


----------



## Jozu (May 15, 2013)

It depends on how strong Bellamy and the rest of B-block is, I guess.


----------



## Bitty (May 15, 2013)

I believe Zoro & Sanji could tank it, but they'll be in a pretty fucked up condition afterwards, like literally on the brink of passing out...Luffy could defiantly do a lot better than them due to blunt force resistance.


----------



## Rob (May 15, 2013)

The conditions are way too much. 

In all honesty, I see even WB having trouble with that... I mean... There is jack shit you can do about it... 

If Ilizabello doesn't have Haki, Luffy could take it though... for obvious reasons.


----------



## zorokuma (May 15, 2013)

luffy an pell are the only 2 ppl i could think of. oh and that marine that breaks up into balls when he is hit.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (May 15, 2013)

based on the fancy shock-wave, knocking out someone who could probably take a PTS non stretching base luffy punch, and that it can destroy a fortress or whatever, it feels like a PTS Standard HAKI G3 level punch or non haki g3 lvl.

incidentally, I am starting to think the punch has that name because it mixes in king haki with standard haki and fires it off like a canon...


----------



## TrolonoaZoro (May 16, 2013)

Whats stronger Franky's Gao Cannon or this man's punch? See where I'm going with this? Monster trio would definitely take this in my opinion, if their serious fight are close as to what I expect of them.


----------



## SesshomaruX2 (May 16, 2013)

Everyone get taken out.


----------



## Jinemba (May 16, 2013)

The punch is probably not even enough to knock out the M3, King's Punch is probably just enough to knock Luffy on his ass for  a few short seconds but thats it. Im basing this on the fact that Luffy was still in the arena and he seemed to not even be phased by the shockwave that blew away many other fighters. I know Luffy was further away but to not even be phased enough to fall from a ledge he was hanging on. Gradually move Luffy closer and I see him just barely keeping himself in the arena if he was at Bellamy's distance and with direct contact its a temporary knock down at most, not a K.O.

I think at around Franky/Brooke level it becomes questionable


----------



## Louis-954 (May 16, 2013)

^ Luffy was far away and Bartolomeo's Barrier stifled its full power.


----------



## Shinthia (May 16, 2013)

Nami's Boobs can take it.


----------



## Admiral Hakuryō (May 16, 2013)

I'd say anyone M3 and above. Yeah, that sounds about right. It's a powerful punch and it would certainly damage most high tiers, I imagine.


----------



## STARSTRIKE (May 16, 2013)

*Jinbe* has shown enormous physical endurance during the battle at Marineford tanking Akainu's magma hits like a baws, getting impaled by a magma fist and survived Ace's fire hits for five days. So again, *Jinbe* is naturally resilient and his resilience is based on no superpowers but pure training. I'm betting that he could take it the best after Roger. 


and if *Roger* and* Whitebeard* can take it why wouldn't* Garp* take it?

Then there's *Jozu* who's arguably tough but maybe just because of his devil fruit + haki.

*Bartholomew Kuma* could probably take it.

*
Some1 pls explain to me why Pell is so resilient, we don't know if he was conscious after the explosion or not so he could probably lose consciousness from the King Punch....*

So here's the list in terms of who can take it the best:

*Roger
Jinbe
Garp
*

These 3 are naturally tough, they don't have any devil fruit powers

then there's *Kaido* who Trafalgar Law said to be "the strongest creature in the world"

then *Whitebeard* and *Kuma*

So Whitebeard in full health could take it but after he fought Akainu he had 2 impales one in his chest and one in his abdomen, i dont know how deep was the one in the chest but the one in the abdomen was clearly done like a bee sting ( not much damage on the outside but the interior was fried hard )... so i'm not sure if Whitebeard could remain conscious.............

these mentioned above would definitely keep consciousness after the King Punch.


----------



## MakeEmum (May 16, 2013)

Considering who's in this tournament i'd be surprised if his one hour charge time megapunch couldn't KO someone who's Luffy/Zoro/Sanji level


----------



## eyeknockout (May 16, 2013)

judging by all the great durability feats they have i would say

Dragon, big mom, shanks, kaidou, mihawk

and also

garp, pell, luffy, jozu, whitebeard and marco


----------



## tanman (May 16, 2013)

Jozu jumps immediately to mind. With Haki, Luffy, Chinjao, and Doflamingo Big-Wigs should be able to handle it.

Pell is obviously too OP for this fight.


----------



## jNdee~ (May 16, 2013)

STARSTRIKE said:


> *Jinbe* has shown enormous physical endurance during the battle at Marineford tanking Akainu's magma hits like a baws, getting impaled by a magma fist and survived Ace's fire hits for five days. So again, *Jinbe* is naturally resilient and his resilience is based on no superpowers but pure training. I'm betting that he could take it the best after Roger.
> 
> 
> and if *Roger* and* Whitebeard* can take it why wouldn't* Garp* take it?
> ...


Pell's durability is a running gag for his survival against a point blank nuke. Don't take it seriously


----------



## Bitty (May 16, 2013)

STARSTRIKE said:


> *Jinbe* has shown enormous physical endurance during the battle at Marineford tanking Akainu's magma hits like a baws, getting impaled by a magma fist and survived Ace's fire hits for five days. So again, *Jinbe* is naturally resilient and his resilience is based on no superpowers but pure training.* I'm betting that he could take it the best after Roger.
> *




......


----------



## STARSTRIKE (May 17, 2013)

8Bit said:


> ......



there's nothing funny about it, Garp is tough but old, Whitebeard after he fights Akainu is seriously damaged and old. Jinbe's in his 40's and if at full strength could easily take it.


----------



## zorokuma (May 17, 2013)

i honestly dont think anyone could tank it without some sort of defense.


----------



## Ryuksgelus (May 17, 2013)

Akainu took two more powerful hits back to back. Punch would probably startle Big Mam or Kaidou and give them bloody noses. Still take it better than Mag took a Jet Bazooka.


----------



## Venom (May 18, 2013)

Zoro maybe could. Or Diamond Jozu.


----------



## Canute87 (May 18, 2013)

Blackbeard, Admirals, Yonkou.


----------



## King of heaven (May 18, 2013)

Nobody can tank that without any type or defense.


----------



## B Rabbit (May 18, 2013)

The punch is being way to Overhyped.  

Hodi can tank it, no one in the block was > Hody.

Besides Bartolomeo.


----------



## Louis-954 (May 18, 2013)

> Hodi can tank it, no one in the block was > Hody.


Not a chance. Bellamy and Elizabello II would wreck Hody.


----------



## B Rabbit (May 18, 2013)

No. 

We don't even know how strong Bellamy is for you to make that assumption.


----------



## Ryuksgelus (May 18, 2013)

Hody was at least a low diff fight for Luffy and took multiple blows from Luffy before taking another pill. Even that pill was more because he was irritated than seriously damaged.

No reason to believe Bellamy would be of any difficulty for Luffy. Certainly wouldn't  wreck somehow who could last any amount of time against a semi-serious Luffy.


----------



## Navy Scribe (May 18, 2013)

Louis-954 said:


> ^ Luffy was far away and Bartolomeo's Barrier stifled its full power.



Why is it that people seem to conveniently forget this circumstance?


----------



## ThevalidatorIstheonethait (May 19, 2013)

MOST PROBABLY HORDY. I MEAN, THE GUY TANKED AN ELEPHANT GUN AND A RED HAWK.


----------



## Shingy (May 19, 2013)

I'm convinced that any solid high tier could tank it.


----------



## Zyrax D Buggy (May 19, 2013)

Blackbeard
Akainu
Pell
Crocus


----------



## Navy Scribe (May 19, 2013)

Oh Louis you should of put endure or survive,because that is pretty much what the description says. Just saying, but not sure if you can change the title already,and with that being said,yeah the M-Trio should be able to survive based on the Goan Canon Feat.


----------



## B Rabbit (May 19, 2013)

People overhype Bellamy and the Punch too much.


----------



## Dellinger (May 19, 2013)

Anyone who's far above Bartolomeo can take it.


----------



## B Rabbit (May 19, 2013)

Bartolomeo is a low high tier. 

He isn't on Luffy's level or Law's. 

So people saying only Yonko/Admiral level fighters can tank it. Lol.

Don't overhype it.


----------



## barreltheif (May 25, 2013)

Literally no one can tank it. We already know that it could KO a Yonkou if it hit cleanly.


----------



## barreltheif (May 25, 2013)

Eminem said:


> Bartolomeo is a low high tier.
> He isn't on Luffy's level or Law's.
> So people saying only Yonko/Admiral level fighters can tank it. Lol.
> Don't overhype it.



I don't know what your point is, considering that Bart obviously cannot tank it, and neither can a Yonkou.


----------



## Turrin (May 25, 2013)

Dogma said that a Yonko can't tank it, but I'm not sure if that refers to all 4 Yonko or just a some of the Yonko. Ether way I'd expect that only the top durability beasts in the manga could straight up tank something like that.


----------



## barreltheif (May 25, 2013)

Turrin said:


> Dogma said that a Yonko can't tank it, but I'm not sure if that refers to all 4 Yonko or just a some of the Yonko. Ether way I'd expect that only the top durability beasts in the manga could straight up tank something like that.



Actually, notice that what was stated was not that a Yonkou can't tank it, but the even more impressive fact that it could *OHKO* ("take down") a Yonkou.


----------



## Vincentt (May 26, 2013)

People have a tendency to forget about Alvida in these types of topics. (And yes I made an account just to say this)


----------



## barreltheif (May 26, 2013)

Jinemba said:


> The punch is probably not even enough to knock out the M3, King's Punch is probably just enough to knock Luffy on his ass for  a few short seconds but thats it. Im basing this on the fact that Luffy was still in the arena and he seemed to not even be phased by the shockwave that blew away many other fighters. I know Luffy was further away but to not even be phased enough to fall from a ledge he was hanging on. Gradually move Luffy closer and I see him just barely keeping himself in the arena if he was at Bellamy's distance and with direct contact its a temporary knock down at most, not a K.O.
> 
> I think at around Franky/Brooke level it becomes questionable



We're talking about if the punch actually hit the person. You're saying that the punch isn't very strong because it didn't damage someone it didn't hit. This is obviously terrible reasoning. Garp's and WB's punches haven't hurt people nearby (let alone people far away like Luffy was from Elizabello). Yet I don't see you saying that WB's and Garp's punches won't knock out the M3.


----------



## RF (May 26, 2013)

> and neither can a Yonkou



 **


----------



## barreltheif (May 26, 2013)

It's quite impressive that the personal opinions of the posters in this forum are so important that they trump manga statements.


----------



## RF (May 26, 2013)

Sorry, but statements from fodder are completely unreliable. 

If we were to take every single statement made with literal face value, then any logical powerscaling may as well go to hell. 

Fact is, that Sakazuki, a Yonko level fighter took 2 earthquake punches from Whitebeard, the strongest man in the world, one of them which split an entire island in two, and recuperated literally in a few minutes with enough room to spare to fight all of the Yonko's commanders.

The Yonko's aren't getting one shot, sorry.


----------



## barreltheif (May 26, 2013)

Sakazuki said:


> Sorry, but statements from fodder are completely unreliable.
> If we were to take every single statement made with literal face value, then any logical powerscaling may as well go to hell.
> Fact is, that Sakazuki, a Yonko level fighter took 2 earthquake punches from Whitebeard, the strongest man in the world, one of them which split an entire island in two, and recuperated literally in a few minutes with enough room to spare to fight all of the Yonko's commanders.
> The Yonko's aren't getting one shot, sorry.




You can't pick and choose which statements to believe based on what you want to be true. We assume all statements are true, unless (1) there is reason to believe the speaker was lying, or mistaken, or being nonliteral, or (2) there are events or statements in the manga that directly contradict the statement.

Dagama is actually probably the best person out of anyone in the entire manga to evaluate how strong the King's Punch is. He's extremely credible. He's obviously not lying or being nonliteral, since it's actually his thoughts we're seeing.

There's certainly nothing in the manga that directly contradicts the statement. You bring up WB and Akainu, but this is irrelevant, because (1) Akainu may very well have been using Haki to defend against WB, (2) there is no statement or feat that proves that getting punched by WB inflicts more damage than getting hit cleanly by the King's Punch, and (3) there is no statement or feat that proves that all of the Yonkou are as durable as Akainu.


----------



## Coruscation (May 26, 2013)

> It's quite impressive that the personal opinions of the posters in this forum are so important that they trump manga statements.



Yeah. Obviously Don Krieg is the strongest man in the world, because a manga statement said so.


----------



## barreltheif (May 26, 2013)

Coruscation said:


> Yeah. Obviously Don Krieg is the strongest man in the world, because a manga statement said so.




Perhaps you misread my post. You seem to be under the impression that I said that manga statements are infallible.


----------



## RF (May 26, 2013)

> You can't pick and choose which statements to believe based on what you want to be true.



Except when those manga statements make absolutely no sense whatsoever.




> there is reason to believe the speaker was lying, or mistaken, or being nonliteral



Or if the speaker is biased as fuck, which is clearly the case. It's highly doubtful that he ever even saw a Yonko in his entire life. Sakazuki tanked something far more powerful than the punch, and still had a shitton of stamina left.



> Akainu may very well have been using Haki to defend against WB



And I guess haki canceled the damage ... ?



> there is no statement or feat that proves that getting punched by WB inflicts more damage than getting hit cleanly by the King's Punch



Whitebeard is the strongest man, the one standing above all, and _has the ability to destroy the world_, while The King was irrelevant fodder to Bartolomeo, who in turn is irrelevant fodder to Whitebeard.



> there is no statement or feat that proves that all of the Yonkou are as durable as Akainu.



There are no huge differences in durabilities, or overall stats if we're comparing the admirals and the Yonko.

Sure, one may be more durable than the other, but certainly not to any huge extent.


----------



## barreltheif (May 26, 2013)

Sakazuki said:


> Except when those manga statements make absolutely no sense whatsoever.




If you're simply saying that a statement can be ruled out by conflicting statements or feats, then I agree. But I don't think that Dagama's statement is contradicted by anything else. I'd like you to actually show me what contradicts it.




> Or if the speaker is biased as fuck, which is clearly the case. It's highly doubtful that he ever even saw a Yonko in his entire life. Sakazuki tanked something far more powerful than the punch, and still had a shitton of stamina left.




Well, bias is only a problem if it leads the speaker to be mistaken, so I take it that we're in agreement. Dagama has generally been portrayed as fairly intelligent and knowledgeable, and as far as I can remember he hasn't ever been shown to be biased. There's certainly no direct evidence from Dagama's behavior that he is mistaken. But you might argue that there is *external *evidence that proves he's mistaken, eg a statement that contradicts Dagama's statement. But then we're back to where we started-you need to provide such evidence.




> And I guess haki canceled the damage ... ?




Yes, it's certainly plausible that Akainu defended against WB with Haki, and that he would've taken more damage had he not used it.




> Whitebeard is the strongest man, the one standing above all, and _has the ability to destroy the world_, while The King was irrelevant fodder to Bartolomeo, who in turn is irrelevant fodder to Whitebeard.




WB's and Elizabello's overall strength (and "fodder" status) have little to do with how much damage their punches inflict. It's entirely possible to have an extremely powerful attack while still being quite weak overall. Elizabello is an obvious case of this, since regardless of his punch's power, it's fairly useless in battle due to its charge up time. So you'll need a much better argument than this.


----------



## RF (May 26, 2013)

>  is far stronger than the King's punch.

> Sakazuki was struck by this attack and kept on truckin' moments later

> The Yonko's are roughly equal to him, give or take, therefore, they should have similar durability, thus the King can't one shoot them.

And a statement isn't changing that.


----------



## barreltheif (May 26, 2013)

Sakazuki said:


> is far stronger than the King's punch.
> > Sakazuki was struck by this attack and kept on truckin' moments later
> > The Yonko's are roughly equal to him, give or take, therefore, they should have similar durability, thus the King can't one shoot them.
> And a statement isn't changing that.




First, your argument doesn't establish what you want it to. No one thinks that the King has any chance of one shotting a Yonkou. What we're debating, rather, is whether the King can one shot a Yonkou if the Yonkou stands still for an hour and does not dodge *or defend in any way*. If Akainu defended with Haki against WB, then your argument doesn't go through.

Second, I don't agree with your first premise-that that punch was far stronger than the King's Punch. You may be right, but I'd like better evidence if you're going to use it to try to refute a manga statement. Obviously, it will not do to say that WB is much stronger overall, since Elizabello's punch is much, much stronger than the punch of anyone else on his level. Punching strength is not determined by overall strength. And it won't do to say that WB's attacks have greater AoE, because that's due to WB's DF, whereas non-DF punches normally don't an AoE at all.


----------



## Coruscation (May 26, 2013)

> You seem to be under the impression that I said that manga statements are infallible.



You're saying that the punch can one-shot Yonkou because a fat tactician thinks so. How is that any different from a cocky moron thinking he's the strongest guy in the world? What the hell would Dagama know about an Emperor's upper limits of endurance? His statement is _incredibly_ fallible. It's just a character statement from a guy that we have no reason to believe knows what he's talking about in this regard. "Manga statements" doesn't exist as a uniform group. Characters make statements all the time in the manga. They are sometimes horribly wrong and sometimes right. As readers we don't take things at face value. We determine by the context whether a statement should be viewed as credible or not. When Don Krieg says he's the world's strongest man we didn't need to wait to see him get beat up by Luffy to know he was wrong. Likewise, when this weakling thinks he knows the upper limits of the kind of damage and pain the strongest pirates in the world can endure, we can use our critical thinking skills and determine that we have no reason to believe him. He is not credible. For a statement like that to be credible it would have to be coming from someone we have good reason to believe actually has deep knowledge of the variables. The Emperors themselves, their core crew, maybe Garp or Sengoku etc.

(Character) statements aren't right until proven wrong. That's not remotely how it works. We don't assume every statement is true until proven otherwise. Until they are proven they are simply statements, which we need to use critical thinking and rational judgement to determine the credibility of.


----------



## blueframe01 (May 26, 2013)

If statements made by characters are automatically facts, then every nonsense that Usopp utters should be deemed as facts. You know how stupid that sounds, right?  How does a weakling like Dagama even know the durability limits of a Yonkou? Did he even see a Yonkou fight to his limit to make a statement like that? From his showing he'd probably die 10 times over if he was in the same island as a Yonkou who is fighting all out. 

We've seen Akainu taking an island splitting attack to his head and surviving it. King's punch isn't even half as impressive compared to that attack.


----------



## Kruptos (May 31, 2013)

How destructive is the King's punch? Building level? It takes down fodder from all the way down in East Blue. It could knock out Nami too. Some fodder marines and fodder pirates.


----------

